# Help needed - Cable routing Top Fuel



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I know this is a roadbike forum, but I hope maybe someone can answer a Trek MTB related question too....

Just just bought a Top Fuel 9.9 Frameset and wonder if the white liner (see photo) for internal cable routing to the rear derailleur has to remain in the frame or if it can be removed once the cable was pulled through...

Does anyone have a clue? Or do you know a better place to ask maybe?











Thank you,
Markus


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Remove it. It is there only to help guide the inner wire through. Hang on to it, because it is nice to have when you want to restring the cables.


----------

